# what age to breed



## belle

I want to breed my female blue but I dont want to stunt her. At what age should I consider to start looking for a partner. She is 11 months and just came out of her first heat.


----------



## texpitbull2

bad idea ,, real bad idea !


----------



## OldFortKennels

Never breed before 2 years of age. Just curious but why do you want to breed her? What has she done to be worthy of breeding? Are you going to title her in any discipline? Just wondering why someone would want a pup off of her?



To all forum members!!! BE EASY!!!!!!!!! The OP has been asked, no need for more!


----------



## bluefamily

OldFortKennels said:


> Never breed before 2 years of age. Just curious but why do you want to breed her? What has she done to be worthy of breeding? Are you going to title her in any discipline? Just wondering why someone would want a pup off of her?
> 
> To all forum members!!! BE EASY!!!!!!!!! The OP has been asked, no need for more!


:goodpost: always the voice of reason


----------



## mygirlmaile

OldFortKennels said:


> Never breed before 2 years of age. Just curious but why do you want to breed her? What has she done to be worthy of breeding? Are you going to title her in any discipline? Just wondering why someone would want a pup off of her?
> 
> To all forum members!!! BE EASY!!!!!!!!! The OP has been asked, no need for more!


:clap::clap::clap:
lets not scare another one away. lets educate instead!


----------



## texpitbull2

mygirlmaile said:


> :clap::clap::clap:
> lets not scare another one away. lets educate instead!


good idea ,, real good idea


----------



## tablerock

As for breeding your female...if you are trying to create a mini-me persay...I would not advise breeding. You can never completely reproduce a loving companion! There are so many good dogs out there that need loving homes too. I personally have been in the breed for over a decade and have had ONE litter.

IMO...On the other topic that comes up alot...it is probably pretty hard for newbies to come onto the board, look at all the avatars of puppies and litters and not think we all breed to breed and have more puppies. I.E. Bluefamily...your puppies are cute, but it is hard without knowing you to know what the purpose you have for breeding is.


----------



## ericschevy

The dog should be at least 2 years old and should be an exceptional, proven, specimen of the breed!


----------



## Carley

texpitbull2 said:


> bad idea ,, real bad idea !


it is a bad idea shes way too young!


----------



## redog

the last thing you want these days is puppies. leave it to the folks that know what their doing. doesnt mean your dog is not worthy, it means there is too many homeless apbts that will never have a chance to be someones pet. there is way too many less than appropriate breedings taking place and producing below standard dogs. go check the local shelter if you need first hand info about over population.


----------



## Carley

redog said:


> the last thing you want these days is puppies. leave it to the folks that know what their doing. doesnt mean your dog is not worthy, it means there is too many homeless apbts that will never have a chance to be someones pet. there is way too many less than appropriate breedings taking place and producing below standard dogs. go check the local shelter if you need first hand info about over population.


At owr shelter, about half of it is filled with apbt pups. And some apbt's have been there for like 10 YEARS!


----------



## MY MIKADO

I think that once you have proven her and she is atleast 2yrs of age 3 would be better then you can consider breeding her. What blood lines does she come from?


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

let her grow up some try to get her a title or just points in some thing or the other and if you want some thing close to what she is like breed her back to a relative of hers.


----------



## Carley

If you want a puppy, just go to a shelter and get one.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN

yeah there is alot that need you out there!


----------



## Carley

There are a lot of apbt that need homes out there!


----------



## Bethb2007

At two years old after she passes health tests, such as OFA hips and heart. Then after she has earned a couple of titles. Oh....you may want to have about 5 years into the breed also, for some experience. BUT Most important: how sound is her temperament? Rock solid temperament is a must!


----------



## hell no they wont go

here is a check list to see if you should breed. i say if more then one of these standards is not set then just dont think about it.

#1 has your dog been health/temperment tested?
#2 does your dog come from any known bloodlines?
#3 do you have papers?
#4 does your dog have ne titles?
#5 are you willing to put together a well thought out contract?
#6 can you afford to take all the pups to the vets?
#7 are you willing to be selective of who the pups are sold to?
#8 does your dog fit breed standards?

here are some signs people should not breed

#1 they want money
#2 they just really like their dog
#3 they THINK their dog is what an apbt should be
#4 they have friends that want them to breed
#5 they want a puppy
#6 they want to breed for color
#7 they just think it would be cool

i see more apbts in the pound each year then ne other breed. i never have heard of a reputable breeders dogs ending up in the pound. not too manny ppl want a pitbull. but it depends on the area i guess. its sickening for me to walk around and see nothing but pitbull pups everywhere. honestly i think ne byb would be lucky if one pup went to an actual good home.


----------



## Howardsperformancek9

hell no they wont go said:


> here is a check list to see if you should breed. i say if more then one of these standards is not set then just dont think about it.
> 
> #1 has your dog been health/temperment tested?
> #2 does your dog come from any known bloodlines?
> #3 do you have papers?
> #4 does your dog have ne titles?
> #5 are you willing to put together a well thought out contract?
> #6 can you afford to take all the pups to the vets?
> #7 are you willing to be selective of who the pups are sold to?
> #8 does your dog fit breed standards?
> 
> here are some signs people should not breed
> 
> #1 they want money
> #2 they just really like their dog
> #3 they THINK their dog is what an apbt should be
> #4 they have friends that want them to breed
> #5 they want a puppy
> #6 they want to breed for color
> #7 they just think it would be cool
> 
> i see more apbts in the pound each year then ne other breed. i never have heard of a reputable breeders dogs ending up in the pound. not too manny ppl want a pitbull. but it depends on the area i guess. its sickening for me to walk around and see nothing but pitbull pups everywhere. honestly i think ne byb would be lucky if one pup went to an actual good home.


Great post!!!


----------



## Carley

IF YOU do breed her you half to wait a long time!


----------



## Carley

but its ok if you do its your dog!!!!!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

hell no they wont go said:


> here is a check list to see if you should breed. i say if more then one of these standards is not set then just dont think about it.
> 
> #1 has your dog been health/temperment tested?
> #2 does your dog come from any known bloodlines?
> #3 do you have papers?
> #4 does your dog have ne titles?
> #5 are you willing to put together a well thought out contract?
> #6 can you afford to take all the pups to the vets?
> #7 are you willing to be selective of who the pups are sold to?
> #8 does your dog fit breed standards?
> 
> here are some signs people should not breed
> 
> #1 they want money
> #2 they just really like their dog
> #3 they THINK their dog is what an apbt should be
> #4 they have friends that want them to breed
> #5 they want a puppy
> #6 they want to breed for color
> #7 they just think it would be cool
> 
> i see more apbts in the pound each year then ne other breed. i never have heard of a reputable breeders dogs ending up in the pound. not too manny ppl want a pitbull. but it depends on the area i guess. its sickening for me to walk around and see nothing but pitbull pups everywhere. honestly i think ne byb would be lucky if one pup went to an actual good home.


:goodpost:

The above criteria is the basics.... but overall, WHAT ARE YOUR GOALS? How will your breeding her benefit the breed?


----------



## Aidan

I don't think shes coming back


----------



## Carley

she probably isent!


----------



## StaffyDaddy

probably not, which is a shame because she wasn't flamed. I read thru all the posts and there's not much there that would be considered rude or offensive. But if they don't want to learn, that's on them.. I just feel so bad for the pup...


----------



## Chaos4ever

But this was handled a lot better than others like it have been in the past. But maybe thats because she never commented back. : )


----------



## Aidan

I think her next stop was probably yahoo answers. I'd actually love to do that just to see the responses, but then would probably feel sad for all the irresponsible, under educated people out there answering.


----------

